# Vodafone Kabel Deutschland Sonderkündigung möglich?



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

Hallo, Liebe Gemeinde.

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ich hier richtig bin. Folgendes ist mein Problem: 

Ich habe einen Vertrag über 200Mbit für 40€ zzgl. 5€ Fritzbox bei Kabeldeutschland. Mein letzter Kündigungstag war der 25.11.2020. Eigentlich wollte ich zur Telekom wechseln, da diese mir ein sehr gutes Angebot für die 250€ Mbit Leitung gemacht haben, und ich darüber hinaus über Firmenkonditionen profitieren kann. 

Am 24.11.2020 wurde ich von Vodafone telefonisch kontaktiert, ob ich an einem Upgrade interessiert bin. Auf meinen Hinweis über mein vorhaben, bot man mir die 1 Gbit für 40€ Inkl. der Fritzbox  an. Da konnte ich dann nicht wiederstehen und habe angenommen.

Seit dem Wechsel auf die 1Gbit funktioniert gefühlt gar nichts mehr. Täglich ab ca. 18 uhr kann ich glück haben, wenn ich mal an die 100mbit komme bis ca. 23 Uhr.  Eine Messung über 700mbit hat bis jetzt nur 3 mal funktioniert. Die Leitung vorher lief problemlos. 3 Mal habe ich das Problem bei der Hotline geschildert. 2 mal wurde ein Ticket eröffnet mit dem Ergebniss, dass alles in Ordnung wäre. Das sehe ich anders, da sich nichts geändert hat.  Es liege angeblich kein Problem vor. Ein Tausch des Routers hat das Problem nicht gelöst. 

Nach dem dritten Anruf und meiner androhung zur Sonderkündigung, bekam ich urplötzlich am nächsten Morgen eine SMS mit dem Hinweis " An meinem Anschluss liege eine Störung vor. Es wird an der behebung gearbeitet".  Das tun sie jedoch auch bereits seit dem 18.12.2020.

Kann ich auf eine Sonderkündigung mit einer verkürzten Frist plädieren, da das Problem Vodafone ja nachweislich bekannt ist?  (Das Störunsticket ist für mich einsehbar). Mein Endgerät schließe ich jetzt einfach mal aus, da ich in der Firma mit meinem Notebook sowohl per Internet, als auch Lokal an die Werte herankomme.  (Alles ab 250Mbit anschlüssen aufwärts bis 1Gbit - Telekom)

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand einen Rat geben, wie ich mich da am besten Verhalten kann. So wie die Kommunikation mit der Hotline gewesen ist, bin ich auh ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr daran interessiert, Kunde bei Vodafone zu bleiben. Da finde ich mich lieber mit 250 Mbit ab. 

Vielen Dank bereis im Voraus


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Januar 2021)

Ich würde denen SCHRIFTLICH mitteilen, dass die zugesicherte Leistung nicht erbracht wird und du um Behebung der Störung bittest.
Setzte denen da eine Frist.
Versende das am besten per Einschreiben mir Rückschein, damit das auch auf jeden Fall ankommt.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

Das werde ich definitiv schriftlich tun. Vorab Per Fax, E-Mail und natürlich per Einschreiben mit Rücksendeschein.

Es geht mir eher um die Frist, die ich denen setzen muss. Man spricht ja meist von 2-3 Wochen und da wäre es natürlich interessant zu wissen, ob ich diese Verkürzen kann, da ja nachweislich eine Störung bei Vodafone vorliegt. Dies haben sie ja quasi im Ticket wortwörtlich zugegeben. Nur ist seit gut 2 Wochen nichts passiert.

Na gut, es lagen zwar Fest und Feiertage zwischen, dennoch bekommen sies ja auch hin die Rechnung in volller höhe zu stellen.

Edit: hier einmal der Text des Ticket Status

"Wir haben Deinen Anschluss geprüft. Er ist von einer Netzstörung betroffen. Die Entstörung läuft bereits. Einen Techniker-Termin bei Dir brauchen wir dazu nicht. Den haben wir storniert."


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2021)

DerWanderer123 schrieb:


> Es geht mir eher um die Frist, die ich denen setzen muss. Man spricht ja meist von 2-3 Wochen und da wäre es natürlich interessant zu wissen, ob ich diese Verkürzen kann, da ja nachweislich eine Störung bei Vodafone vorliegt.


Der Gesetzgeber sagt nur "angemessene Frist". Bei Verträgen, die nicht zwingend längere, nicht verkürzbare Zeiten voraussetzen (etwa Lieferzeiten) wird in der Regel eine Frist von 2 Wochen gesetzt. Bei weniger als 7 Tagen könnte es unwirksam werden weil gerade über die Feiertage dann ein "nicht angemessen" im Raum stünde. Das würde ich nicht riskieren.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

Würde diese Fristsetzung quasi ab heute gelten, oder kann man beispielsweise eine Frist von 7 Tagen setzen und darauf plädieren, dass das Problem ja bereits seit 15 Tagen bekannt ist.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2021)

Setze denen eine vernünftige Frist. 
4 Wochen ist angemessen, bedenkt man die Pandemie. 

Wenn diese verstreicht und keine Besserung eintritt, kann man es mit einer Sonderkündigung probieren.
Da dies hier keine Rechtsberatung ist, wäre ein Anwalt der richtige Ansprechpartner. Klar, der kostet Geld, sollte aber billiger sein und schneller als sich selbst drum zu kümmern.

Netzstörtungen können bei Kabelanbietern genau wie bei der Telekom usw. auftreten. 
Diese werden auch behoben, je schwerwiegender desto schneller.

Das klingt bei dir nach einem überlasteten Segment (zu viele Kunden saugen zu viel aus der Leitung die nun mal geteilt ist). So was führt üblicherweise zu einer Segmentierung wo das Segment aufgeteilt wird, damit die Anzahl der Kunden sinkt, die auf dieser Leitung hängen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2021)

Die Frist beginnt hier (nagelt mich da nicht fest als nicht-Jurist) meiner Erinnerung nach am Tag nach der Kenntnisnahme der Frist durch Vodafone. Wenn du also sagst ein Monat müsste der Monat beginnen am Tag nachdem der Brief zugestellt wurde.

Die Nummer mit der Höhe der Frist ist halt schwierig. Technisch gesehen könnte VF das Problem wahrscheinlich (nicht sicher) innerhalb vonner Stunde lösen wenn man einen Techniker genau dafür abstellt (ich vermute da entweder ein Routingproblem im VF-Netzwerk oder eben nicht funktionierende Frequenzbänder/Dämpfungen oder simpel ne Überbuchung des Segmentes auf den Frequenzen die jetzt nach deiner Umstellung genutzt werden sollen, beides kann fast immer über Anpassungen seitens VF kurzfristig gelöst werden, das machen die nur nicht gerne weil es Detaileingriffe sind die viel Zeit/Geld/Aufwand kosten für nur einen Einzelkunden) - aber hier gehts nicht darum was eine technisch angemessene Frist wäre (3 Tage wäre mehr als genug) sondern was Juristen draus machen - und da kommt dann "jaaa es is Weihnachten und es war Sylvester und das problem war ja so schwerwiegend und wir haben Pandemie und deswegen ist das ja alles unangemessen und die Forderung wirkungslos probiers nochmal" und schon haben sie wieder 2 Monate gewonnen. DIe Strategie ist das so lange rauszuzögern bis sich das problem durch den allgemeinen Netzausbau sowieso erledigt und keine Kosten verursacht hat außer die Nerven des Kunden.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

Eine überbuchung wäre denkbar. Es wundert mich nur, dass ich zu 80% nicht mal an die bandbreite meiner alten Leitung herankomme. Ich kenne eine Überbuchung aus DSL zeiten. Da brach die Leitung öfters mal ab. Einen Verbindungsabbruch per se konnte ich jedenfalls nicht feststellen.

Ich denke ich werde eine Frist von 14 Tagen setzen. Per Fax / Mail vorab  so erlangen sie definitiv auch nachweislich 14 Tage vor ablauf den Hinweis. 

Was jedenfalls direkt raus geht ist die Kündigung, meines Mobilfunkvertrags, so wie die Partnercard . Diese natürlich Fristgerecht


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2021)

DerWanderer123 schrieb:


> Es wundert mich nur, dass ich zu 80% nicht mal an die bandbreite meiner alten Leitung herankomme. Ich kenne eine Überbuchung aus DSL zeiten. Da brach die Leitung öfters mal ab. Einen Verbindungsabbruch per se konnte ich jedenfalls nicht feststellen.


Das ist nicht vergleichbar.

Technisch ist (sehr wahrscheinlich) folgendes passiert:
Durch deinen Umstieg von 200MBit auf 1GBit wurdest du von DOCSIS2.0 auf 3.0 oder von 3.0 auf  3.1 umgestellt (je nachdem wie weit euer Ausbau ist) sowie die Übertragungsfrequenzen entsprechend geändert, das Frequenzraster und die Möglichkleiten siehst du hier:





						Frequenzraster bei Vodafone Kabel Deutschland – Vodafone-Kabel-Helpdesk
					






					helpdesk.vodafonekabelforum.de
				




Wenn jetzt in deiner Umgebung sehr viele Leute diesen Anschluss nutzen ist die Frequenz (bzw. Kanalzahl) die du jetzt nutzt zwar schneller als die alte so dass theoretisch 1GBit (und weit mehr) statt 200 MBit gehen - aber da hängen halt alle drauf rum so dass für jeden Einzelnen weniger Bandbreite über ist (das ist "Überbuchung eines Segmentes" was cryon meinte) - deswegen ists nur langsamer aber wird niemals abbrechen. Deine alte Frequenz ist zwar langsamer aber da ist halt auch kaum mehr jemand - deswegen hattest du die 200 MBit immer voll - du musstest mit weniger Leuten teilen.

Das Problem wird sich mittelfristig von alleine lösen da VF seine Infrastruktur entsprechend ausbaut und entsprechend weniger Kunden gleichzeitig an einem Kabel hängen. Und so lange werden sie dich hinhalten wollen das prophezeihe ich dir jetzt schon.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

Ah, okay. Verstehe. Okay, ob ich vorher auf 2.0 hing, kann ich da jetzt leider nicht beantworten. Aber danke für dem Hinweis. Super informativ.

Edit:

Angenommen ich bekomme keine Rückmeldung von Vodafone. Gilt die Sonderkündigung dann als Rechtskräftig?


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2021)

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Aber selbst wenn (was ich nicht glaube) wirst du einen Heidenspaß haben. Rechtliche Streitereien mit Telekommunikationsanbietern sind immer sehr sehr geil. Nicht.

Selbst wenn du im Recht bist ist mir kaum ein Fall bekannt wo der Provider (egal obs jetzt VF, O2, telekom, was auch immer ist) nicht alles ausgereizt hat was ihm technisch und rechtlich zur Verfügung steht um mit minimalstem Zeit und Arbeitsaufwand dir maximales Rumeiern zu bescheren. Alleine schon dass alle Fristen die beim Briefverkehr (geht ja natürlich immer nur schriftlich) ausgereizt werden sind ja immer schon Minimum 2 Wochen pro Brief. Dann noch zwei mal irgendwas Nachfragen, 4 Wochen, dann mal nen Nachbesserungsversuch, 2 Wochen... oh hat nicht geklappt... noch ein Detail erfragen, 3 Wochen, dann machen wir noch nen Versuch... 4 Wochen keine Reaktion, oh haben wir sie vergessen, Entschuldigung, blablabla

Du kannst so viel im Recht sein wie du willst, so ungefähr kommt das. Klar kannst du dann im Härtefall alles von nem Anwalt regeln lassen (was deine Erfolgschancen immens steigert da du dann nicht mehr der unnamed Jockel bist den man einfach hinhält bzw. steigst auf der Liste von "völlig unwichtig" zu "unwichtig aber nervig" auf) aber wer macht das alles schon? Das ist halt die Strategie von VF. Wenn alles so ist wie dus beschreibst bist du faktisch im Recht, aber du müsstest mit sehr viel Aufwand und ggf. auch Geld hart vorgehen um das durchzusetzen. Das machen 99% der Leute nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2021)

Wenn Vodafone die Frist verstreichen lässt, kann man es entsprechend mit der Sonderkündigung probieren.
Aber wie bereits erwähnt, keine Rechtsberatung, dafür gibt es Anwälte.

Wenn es dir also darum geht um jeden Preis von Vodafone wegzukommen - Anwalt, dann klappts garantiert.
Wenn es dir nur darum geht eine stabile Leitung von Vodafone zu bekommen - geh denen auf den Sack, irgendwann machen sie das - aber sei gewarnt, Segmentierung (also der Ausbau von den Segmenten und deren Aufteilung) kann locker 6-12 Monate dauern, je nach dem wo in der Warteschlange das Segment hängt bei dem Anbieter. 

Anwalt muss übrigens nicht immer im Rechtstreit enden, der ist eher dafür da, ein passendes, rechtskräftiges Schreiben aufzusetzen - erst mit der Fristsetzung, dann mit der Sonderkündigung.


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist nicht vergleichbar.
> 
> Technisch ist (sehr wahrscheinlich) folgendes passiert:
> Durch deinen Umstieg von 200MBit auf 1GBit wurdest du von DOCSIS2.0 auf 3.0 oder von 3.0 auf  3.1 umgestellt (je nachdem wie weit euer Ausbau ist) sowie die Übertragungsfrequenzen entsprechend geändert, das Frequenzraster und die Möglichkleiten siehst du hier:
> ...



Ganz so funktionierts nicht. Ja,  es gibt Docsis 2.0, 3.0 und 3.1, das ist soweit richtig. 2.0 und 3.0 nutzen aber die gleichen Frequenzen, mit dem Unterschied das 2.0 nur einen Kanal (mit max. 50Mbit) nutzen kann und 3.0 mehrere Kanäle bündeln kann. 3.1 wiederrum nutzt zusätzlich zu den 3.0(2.0) Kanälen noch einen sehr großen 3.1 Kanal.
Es gibt für ein gewisses Gebiet immer genau ein Frequenzmuster, dass ist für alle Geräte in dem Gebiet gleich. Welche und wieviele Kanäle/Frequenzen genutzt werden, ist einzig vom verwendeten Docsis Standard des Endgerätes abhängig.

Rein theoretisch hast du also mit einem 3.1 fähigen Modem (welches bei1Gbit Vorrasusetzung ist) immer die größtmöglich verfügbare Bandbreite, da alle vorhanden Frequenzen genutzt werden. Ein 3.0 Gerät kann den großen 3.1 Kanal nicht mit nutzen und ein 2.0 Gerät kann nur einen einzigen von den vielen 3.0/2.0 Kanälen nutzen.

Der Hauptgrund, warum es bei vielen Leuten mit einem neuen 3.1 Gerät schlechter läuft, als vorher mit einem 3.0 Gerät, ist der 3.1 Kanal. Dieser läuft an vielen Hausanschlüssen sehr schlecht, da dass Signal entweder Straßenseitig qualitativ schon schlecht rein kommt, oder der Hausanschluss nicht ordentlich eingepegelt ist.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

Das würde bedeuten, dass wenn sich Vodafone z.b auf ein "Downgrade" einlassen würde, welches z.b im 3.0 Netz läuft, könnte es eine Theoretische verbesserung geben?

Edit:

Da du meinst, dass 2.0 nur bis maximal 50Mbit funktioniert, ich aber eine 200Mbit Leitung gehabt habe, müsste ich ja vorher im 3.0 Netz gelegen haben? Ich hatte vorher nämlich die Fritzbox 6490, die ja glaube ich bis 500Mbit geht. Nun nutze ich die Fritzbox 6591. Könnte dies bedeuten, dass im Theoretischen falle eines "Downgrad" auf die 500Mbit Leitung mit einem Wechsel zurück auf die Fritzbox 6490 eine Verbesserung möglich sein könnte?


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Ja, durchaus möglich. Die Frage ist aber eher, ob man dir wieder eine 6490 gibt. VF will nämlich für eine bessere Bandbreitenverteilung nach Möglichkeit nach und nach alle nicht D3.1 fähigen Geräte aus dem Netz haben.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

In diesem Szenario würde ich mir eine 6490 Privat anschaffen. Die frage bleibt nur, ob Vodafone diese Freischalten würde. Bei Kabel müssen die Boxen ja glaube ich Freigeschaltet werden?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Januar 2021)

Anders als bei ADSL wird bei DOCSIS dein Gerät anhand von MAC-Adresse und Seriennummer identifiziert.
Diese musst du dem Provider mitteilen, damit du deinen eigenen Modem betreiben kannst.
Seit Mitte 2016 gilt in Deutschland die Routerfreiheit, das bedeutet, dass du ein kompatibles Endgerät kaufen kannst und der Provider dieses zulassen muss.
Er muss dir also deine private FB6490 "freischalten", aber du musst ihm dazu die Daten mitteilen.








						Eigener Router am Unitymedia-Anschluss: Das müsst ihr beachten
					

Seit Monatsbeginn können Internetkunden in Deutschland frei entscheiden, welches Endgerät sie zur Bereitstellung ihres Internetzugangs verwenden wollen. Unter dem Stichwort Routerfreiheit haben wir bereits umfassend zu diesem Thema informiert. Im Selbstversuch haben wir inzwischen auch eine...




					www.ifun.de


----------



## robbe (2. Januar 2021)

Die 6490 entspricht (noch) der Schnittstellenbeschreibung für Tarife bis 500Mbit, sollte also kein Problem sein.
Aber nochmal der Hinweis, die Sache mit dem Fehlerhaften D3.1 Kanal ist nur eine Vermutung, basierend auf der Tatsache dass dieses Problem immer mal wieder auftritt nach Umstellung auf ein D3.1 Gerät. Ich will dir nicht garantieren, dass dein Problem mit der 6490 wirklich weg ist.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

@DJKuhpisse​​Das mit der Routerfreiheit ist mir bekannt, danke aber für den Hinweis. Ich meine das eher auf die Tour ala " Nein, wir können nur 3.1 Geräte Freischalten etwas anderes ist micht möglich" und dann anfangen rumzujammern.​
@robbe:

Alles gut, habe ich auch nicht als Garantierten Lösungsvorschlag angenommen. Es wäre lediglich nur eine möglichkeit es einzugrenzen. Sollte es klappen Wunderbar. Sollte es nicht klappen, erhöht das denke ich die Chance meiner Sonderkündigung, da man ja ebenfalls Aktiv mithilft.

Edit:

Keine Ahnung, wieso er dies jetzt Fett geschrieben hat. Ich wollte dich nicht Anshreien 

Edit 2:

Mal angenommen (nur in der Theorie), man würde eine freie 6490er an den 1 Gbit Anschluss hängen und Vodafone die Daten mitteilen. Würde sich diese dann mit 500Mbit und 3.0 Synchronisieren, oder würde dieser direkt der Weg verweigert werden? Somit könnte ja dann reintheoretisch getestet werden, ob es an an 3.1 liegt, da eine 1 zu 1 Routertausch ja keine abhilfe geschaffen hat.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Januar 2021)

Wichtig ist auch noch zu wissen, dass die Unternehmen nur eine gewisse Verfügbarkeit garantieren. Bei Privatverträgen sind es meist 97%, d.h. man muß einen Komplettausfall von 11 Tagen hinnehmen. Danach kann man dann eine Preisminderung geltend machen.

Ansonsten wurde hier schon alles gesagt. Mit einem Anwalt kann sich die Lösung erheblich beschleunigen. Wenn man jedoch vor Gericht zieht, dann sollte man wissen, dass die Anbieter wie ein in die Enge getriebenes Tier kämpfen werden, um ein Rechtskräftiges Urteil zu verhindern.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (2. Januar 2021)

Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Anbei mal Screenshots von einem spontanen Speedtest und Daten aus der Fritz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort sehe ich, dass die Box 3.0 und 3.1 nutzt? Bedeutet dies, die Theoretische lösung flach fallen könnte?


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2021)

Du könntest versuchen innerhalb der Vodafone auf DSL zu wechseln, ist eher schwierig aber bei meinen Eltern war z.B. die Leitung gekappt (Bagger in straße...) und auch vorher gab es schon Probleme mit dem Ping etc. Abends wie bei mir auch (nicht weit voneinander entfernt) 

Daher haben wir es nach zig telefonaten geschafft das auf DSL umgestellt wurde (ist ja eingekaufte Telekom Technik) fühlt sich nur fast keiner zuständig da eher die andere Richtung gewünscht ist.

Eigl sollte es ohne doppelt zahlen gehen, aber 1-2 Monaten waren meine ich trotzdem doppelt.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2021)

Die Daten der Fritzbox sehen gut aus. Das die Fritzbox kein DOCSIS 3.1 in die Senderichtung unterstützt ist egal weil es da um den Upload geht und wie man sieht, hat man davon reichlich.

Geh Vodafone auf den Sack und die beheben das - irgendwann. Wann - hängt davon ab was geplant ist, wie überbucht alles ist und wie die Handwerker ausgelastet sind.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (3. Januar 2021)

Eigentich Traurig, dass man mehr Upload als Download hat . Ich werde da definitiv noch nerven. Sollte es mit der 500Mbitleitung funktionieren, wäre das auch mehr als in Ordnung. Die 1Gbit habe ich auch nur genommen, da sie für das gleiche Geld angeboten worden ist. Wer kann da schon nein sagen?


----------



## robbe (3. Januar 2021)

DerWanderer123 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Anbei mal Screenshots von einem spontanen Speedtest und Daten aus der Fritz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum sollte es das bedeuten?
Nochmal zum Verständnis. Im gesamten Frequenzbereich liegen sowohl viele kleine D3.0 Kanäle, als auch ein großer 3.1 Kanal.
Dein Endgerät verbindet sich immer mit den Kanälen, die es technisch beherscht. Eine 6591 kann 3.0 und 3.1, also verbindet sie sich mit beiden. Die 6490 kann kein 3.1 und nur 24 3.0 Kanäle also vrrbindet sie sich nur mit 24 3.0 Kanälen und lässt alle anderen links liegen. Ein 2.0 Gerät kann sich nur mit einem einzigen Kanal verbinden, dabei wählt es zufällig einen der vielen 3.0 Kanäle aus. ( 2.0 und 3.0 sind Frequenztechnisch gesehen die gleichen Kanäle, nur können bei 3.0 mehrere Kanäle gebündelt werden)

Der Pegel im Downstream ist auf allen Kanälen schon an der oberen Grenze. Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wie empfindlich die 6591 da bei einem so hohen Pegel auf dem 3.1 Kanal reagiert.
Ich kenn auch die genauen Grenzwerte fürs Kabel Deutschland Gebiet nicht. Im Unitymedia Gebiet lag die Pegelobergrenze bis vor kurzem bei 9 und wurde nach Vodafone Übernahme auf 12 angehoben. Nur Vertragen die Geräte ja nicht plötzlich mehr Pegel, nur weil Vodafone sagt, ihr dürft jetzt mehr vertragen.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (3. Januar 2021)

ah, verstehe. Danke. Bei Kabelinternet bin ich nicht so der Allwissende. Bin damals auch ehrlich gesagt nur zu Vodafone, da Telekom hier "nur" 50mbit legen konnte. Die Straße war genau die Grenze


----------



## DerWanderer123 (4. Januar 2021)

Ich habe heute mal ein Ersatznotebook von der Firma mitgenommen. Auf diesem ist Windows 7 und Linux installiert. Ich habe folgende Speedtest gemacht (gerundet auf volle MBit)

Messungen Zu hause:

137Mbit = Mein Notebook, Windows 10. 
142Mbit = Firmennotebook, Windows 7
275Mbit = Firmennotebook, Linux

Messungen an einem unserer Firmenanschlüsse ( Telekom 500Mbit).

452Mbit = Mein Notebook  Windows 10
413Mbit = Firmennotebook Windows 7
470 Mbit = Firmennotebook Linux

Daher schließe ich jetzt mein Notebook einfach mal aus.  Trotzdem ist es interessant. dass unter Linux über 100Mbit mehr durchsatz fließen.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Januar 2021)

Das sollte nicht an Linux liegen sondern an der schwankenden Bandbreite deines Anschlusses 

Das blöde an einem überlasteten Anschluss im Coaxial-Netz - es betrifft meist den Download (der wird halt auch benutzt, Upload liegt bei den meisten brach). Und dieser wird schwanken. Die Leitung ist nicht tot, nur überlastet.

Teste mal jetzt, um 5 Uhr morgens. Sollte mehr ankommen


----------



## DerWanderer123 (5. Januar 2021)

Na gut, dass kann möglich sein, dass es da etwss andetd aussieht 

Die test wurden innerhalb von 10 minuten getätigt. Als ich vor ein paar Tagen (nich silvester ) einen Test gemacht habe mit meinem Notebook, sah die geschwindigkeit ähnlich aus. Das war gegen 3 uhr Nachts.

Gestern bzw. Heute nacht gegen 2:30 wurde hier ein Dowload via PS4 getätigt. Ich weiß, dass die PSN Server nicht besonders Aussagekräftig sind. Der download lud mit rund 180mbit, was ja in etwa den Messungen entspricht, die ich am Notebook herausbekomme.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (5. Januar 2021)

Mal eine ganz Doofe Frage - Man kann der Fritzi nicht zufällig verbieten, den 3.1 Kanal zu nutzen, oder?


----------



## royaldoom3 (5. Januar 2021)

Aus dem  Grund werde ich niemals zu Kabel Internet wechseln. Dein Knotenpunkt ist einfach überlastet. Schaue das du auf normales DSL wechselst. Da haste normalerweise nie Probleme. Dein Wechsel war irgendwann Ende November? Ist ja jetzt schon 1 1/2 Monate her knapp, wenn die Probleme seit dem schon waren hätte ich binnen 14 Tagen widerrufen. Nur Doof das du jetzt so den Widerruf nicht mehr nutzen kannst. 

Mach über ein paar Tage auf Breitbandmessung Speedtests, dokumentiere dieses und stell anschließend eine weitere Beschwerde an VF. Falls Vodafone diese dann weiterhin nicht nachkommt bzw dich nich aus dem Vertrag lässt musste über die Bundesnetzangentur gehen, mit denen in Verbindung netzen, sagen hast eine Dokumentation von Speedtests, das dein Netz unbrauchbar ist und dann kannste über die Sonderkündigen


----------



## DerWanderer123 (5. Januar 2021)

Danke für deinen Hinweis. Das werde ich so mal Versuchen. 

Über Kabel Internet sind ja viele gespaltener Meinung. Ich bin damals auch nur dorthin, da DSL auf 50Mbit beschränkt gewesen ist. Ein Kumpel, der in der Telekomtechnik arbeitet hat aber auch gesagt, dass die Leitung auch vorher mehr hergegeben hätte, diese einfach nur Softwaretechnisch nicht Freigegeben wurden ist.  Das Upgrade habe ich auch nur in Anspruch genommen, da die 200mbit Leitung super lief. nie Probleme.

Das mit dem Widerruf stimmt leider wohl. Ich war nicht zu hause sonder unterwegs. Meine bessere hälfte war nur zu hause und die bekommt davon absolut nichts mit. Das höchste der Gefühle ist ein wenig am Handy surfen und Netflix bei Ihr. Das schafft sogar meine Leitung


----------



## C Punkt (5. Januar 2021)

Hi.. falls das hier geklärt ist, hätte ich mal ne andere Frage zu Vodafonerechnungen, da ihr da evtl Erfahrung habt, auf jeden Fall du DerWanderer123:

Ist die Routermiete in der Rechnung extra aufgeführt oder iwo verrechnet? Falls ja wo ist sie genau wie aufgefährt?

Ich habe von Unitymedia/Vodafone eine Fritzbox geliehen und nach 6 Monaten zurückgesand, da ich ne eigene gekauft hab. Rechung ist aber durchgäng bei 30€ mtl geblieben. Ich sehe auf der Rechung aber auch nur die Aufteilung in den Kabelanschluss und den

Treue-Kabelanschluss m. Service (17,64€)

Treueplus 2play 50 Highspeed-Internetanschluss (21€)
KOMFORT-Option (4,19€)

Kann die Komfort-Option der Router sein?


----------



## DerWanderer123 (5. Januar 2021)

Also wie das bei alt Unitymedia Rechnungen aussieht weiß ich nicht, da die Tarifnamen und Konditionen für altkunden ja so übernommen worden sind wie es scheint. Das schließe ich jetzt einfach mal aus " Treueplus 2play 50 Highspeed-Internetanschluss"

Ich war schon von anfang an bei Kabel Deutschland / Vodafone und habe die Red Tarife. Bei mir ist die Router Option unter "Homebox Option" gelistet.

Hast du vielleicht ein Virenscanner oder eine Internetsecurity über deinen Anbieter ? Die werden gerne mal Kostenlos Automatisch mit angeboten und anschließend pro Monat berechnet.

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass die "Komfort Option" eine ISDN Funktion ist, so dass du mehr als eine Rufnummer / Leitung zum Telefonieren hast. Inwiefern die mit der Routermiete verschmolzen wären weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich meine mich nur zu erinnern, dass bei manchen Anbietern eine "Komfort Option"  aus genannten Punkten angeboten wurden ist. Bei einigen in Verbindung mit einem anderen Router, bei manchen einfach nur nur die Leitung. Stell es dir wie die WLAN gebühr vor , die einige erheben.

Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig weiter. Ansonsten mal anklingeln und fragen, was es mit dem Posten auf sich hat.


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2021)

Du mietest bei Unitymedia keine Fritzbox, sondern drei Rufleitungen. Das ist die Komfort-Option und dort ist dann automatisch die Fritzbox enthalten, da nur diese die 3 Rufleitungen realisieren kann und auch die Möglichkeit zum Anschluss einer Telefonanlage bietet. Wenn du dir eine eigene kaufst bleibt die Option und damit deine drei Rufnummern bestehen.



> Mal eine ganz Doofe Frage - Man kann der Fritzi nicht zufällig verbieten, den 3.1 Kanal zu nutzen, oder?


Nein, geht leider nicht.



> Dein Knotenpunkt ist einfach überlastet....





> ....Das war gegen 3 uhr Nachts.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (5. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mir mal folgendes auf der seite der Bundesnetzagentur rausgeschaut:

*Eine nicht vertragskonforme Leistung liegt vor wenn, *
1. nicht an mindestens zwei Messtagen jeweils mindestens einmal 90 % der vertraglich vereinbarten maximalen Geschwindigkeit erreicht werden,
2. die normalerweise zur Verfügung stehende Geschwindigkeit nicht in 90 % der Messungen erreicht wird oder
3. die vertraglich vereinbarte minimale Geschwindigkeit an mindestens zwei Messtagen jeweils unterschritten wird.

*Die Daten müssen in einer sog. Messkampagne dokumentiert werden:*​
Es müssen mindestens *20 Messungen* erfolgen.

Die Messungen müssen an mindestens* zwei unterschiedlichen Tagen *vorgenommen werden.

Die Messungen sollen sich im gleichen Umfang auf die beiden Tage verteilen, so dass mindestens *10 Messungen an einem Tag* erfolgen.

Die Messungen sind mit *LAN-Verbindung *vorzunehmen.

Darüber hinaus sollen die technischen Hinweise zur Durchführung der Messungen beachtet werden.


Alle punkte Treffen zu. Ich werde morgen damit beginnen. Wie würdet ihr die Messungen Dokumentieren? Per Screenshot, oder per simpler Tabelle mit allen werten, so wie Tag und Uhrzeit? Als Speedtest werde ich wohl auf www.Breitbandmessung.de zurückgreifen, da dies deren eigener ist.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Januar 2021)

Ganz doofe Frage, aber was sagt eigentlich der Vodafone eigene Speedtest?





						Speedtest Plus für Kabel- und DSL-Verbindungen | Vodafone
					

Mit dem kostenlosen Speedtest Plus von Vodafone ermittelst Du hier zuverlässig die Upload- und Download-Geschwindigkeit Deines DSL- oder Kabelanschlusses.



					speedtest.vodafone.de
				



Der misst nämlich auch die Verbindung zum Modem selbst explizit.


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ganz doofe Frage, aber was sagt eigentlich der Vodafone eigene Speedtest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre interessant, allerdings ist die genaueTechnik hinter dem Modemspeedtest noch nicht so ganz ergründet worden und der Test daher eher umstritten. Es wird teils gemutmaßt dass da ein echter interner Speedtest zwischen Modem und Vodafone sattfindet, aber auch dass da einfach nur der laut Tarif gebuchte Speedt angezeigt wird. Ich denke die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (5. Januar 2021)

Der Speedtest von Vodafone sagt folgendes aus:

266 | 1000 Mbit Down
56 | 50 Mbit Upload
19 MS

1150 | 1000  Mbit Verbindung zum Modem 

Gemessen per Gbit Lan unter Linux


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2021)

Wiegesagt, der Modemspeedtest ist sehr ominös. Tendenziell ist dieser nur schlecht, wenn das Segment richtig überlastet ist, aber nicht wenn die Leitungsqualität mies ist.

Auch dein hoher Upload spricht eher gegen eine Überlastung, denn seit Corona ist dieser häufig mindestens genauso oft oder öfter überlastet wie der Download. Wenn dein Download also aufgrund einer Überlastung so niedrig wäre, würde man das ziemlich sicher auch am Upload sehen.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Januar 2021)

Der Test ist vernünftig, die haben einfach nur den Speedtest von Ookla eingebunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine beiden Tests. Die Leistung ist da, minimale Unterschiede gibt es natürlich da die Server nicht identisch sind, die Leistung liegt aber 24/7 an, immer, durchgehend. 

Wenn Vodafone die Kabelinfrastruktur in Ordnung bringt, laufen die Leitungen wie geschmiert, wesentlich besser als bei der Telekom. Nur Glasfaser wäre besser, aber dafür haben wir hier das falsche Land.

Motz Vodafone an, dann passt das auch mit der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## DerWanderer123 (5. Januar 2021)

Hoffen wir mal das beste. Das es schwankt ist vollkommen zu verkraften.

Ich will auch nicht um 5 euro Streiten. Ich würd die 500er Leitung zum selben Preis nehmen, wenn diese vernünftig laufen würde.

Was vielleicht interessant wäre ist die Frage der Firmware. Offiziell hat die Fritz 6591 ja bereits die 07.22. Die Vodafone Fritzi düpelt immer noch bei 07.13 rum. Ich bin der Meinung mal gelesen zu haben, dass die Box mal ein Problem gehabt hat, welches mit einem Firmware Update behoben worden ist. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr auf welche Box und Firmware sich daa bezog.


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2021)

Die Updates bei den Providerboxen hängen immer Wochen, meist eher Monate und früher bei Unytimedia teils sogar Jahre hinterher. Bei der 7.13 ist mir kein gravierendes Problem bekannt.


----------



## royaldoom3 (5. Januar 2021)

robbe schrieb:


> Auch dein hoher Upload spricht eher gegen eine Überlastung, denn seit Corona ist dieser häufig mindestens genauso oft oder öfter überlastet wie der Download. Wenn dein Download also aufgrund einer Überlastung so niedrig wäre, würde man das ziemlich sicher auch am Upload sehen.


Ne es ist auch in Coronazeiten oft nur der Download betroffen da eben die Mehrheit mehr Downstreamed statt upstreamed. Und da der Upload eh auf 50 Mbit/s max pro Kunde limitiert ist, merkt man dort eher weniger was als im Download. Denn der Uplink wird ja, genauso wie Downlink im Segment durch alle Angebundenen gesplittet. Da der Upload aber eh auf 50 Mbit/s limitiert ist, fällt es nicht auf wenn ein paar mehr Leute gerade was Uploaden. Und es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich das *alle* Kunden gerade gleichzeitig was Hochladen


----------



## robbe (5. Januar 2021)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Ne es ist auch in Coronazeiten oft nur der Download betroffen da eben die Mehrheit mehr Downstreamed statt upstreamed. Und da der Upload eh auf 50 Mbit/s max pro Kunde limitiert ist, merkt man dort eher weniger was als im Download. Denn der Uplink wird ja, genauso wie Downlink im Segment durch alle Angebundenen gesplittet. Da der Upload aber eh auf 50 Mbit/s limitiert ist, fällt es nicht auf wenn ein paar mehr Leute gerade was Uploaden. Und es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich das *alle* Kunden gerade gleichzeitig was Hochladen


Die Belastung ist insgesamt gestiegen, der Upstream durch Homeoffice (VPN, etc) im Verhältnis zum Downstream aber deutlich mehr. Dazu mal eine kleine Rechnung bzw ein Vergleich zwischen 2013 und heute im Ex-Unitymedia Netz:

2013: Download max Buchbar 150Mbit, Netzkapazität 16Downkanäle a 50Mbit pro Segment, macht 800Mbit für alle Nutzer im Segment.
Heute: Download max Buchbar 1000Mbit, Netzkapazität 31Downkanäle a 50Mbit pro Segment + 1 D3.1 Kanal mit 800Mbit, macht 2350Mbit für alle Nutzer im Segment.

Das Ungleichgewicht zwischen buchbarer Geschwindigkeit und Segmentkapazität ist hier zwar größer geworden, das wirkt sich aber kaum aus, da der Datenverbrauch der Leute nicht proportional zur buchbaren Geschwindigkeit steigt. Bedeutet, nur weil ich von 500 auf 1000Mbit Upgrade, lade ich nicht automatisch mehr runter.


2013:Upload max Buchbar 5Mbit, Netzkapazität 5 Upkanäle a 27Mbit pro Segment, macht 135Mbit für alle Nutzer im Segment.
Heute: Upload max Buchbar 50Mbit, Netzkapazität 5 Upkanäle a 27Mbit pro Segment, macht 135Mbit für alle Nutzer im Segment.

Es fällt auf?? Der buchbare Upload ist ums 10fache gestiegen, während die verfügbare Kapazität gleich geblieben ist. Auch hier gilt, der Datenverbrauch steigt nicht proportional zur buchbaren Geschwindigkeit. Aber er steigt. Und seit dem ersten Lockdown steigt er mächtig, weil alle Büroleute plötzlich zu Hause arbeiten und auf ihre Firmenrechner zugreifen. Seitdem ist die Kacke mächtig am dampfen und Vodafone versucht grad fieberhaft Docsis 3.1 auch im Upload auszurollen, um die Kapazität zumindest vorerst auf 180Mbit zu steigern.


----------



## Accolade (23. Juni 2021)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Bin auch seit Jahren bei KabelBW dann UM jetzt Vodafone. Habe mit 150mbit angefangen und bin jetzt beim Max. was meine Leitung her gibt. 562mbit Down und 52mbit up. Konditionen hab ich mir hart erkämpfen müssen. 29,99 im Monat auf 2 Jahre ohne schnick schnack. Soweit so gut!

Das ist aber Augenwischerei denn es kommen max. 250mbit an. Mehr wie 30mb/sek is nicht. Was ja auch nich so schlecht ist.

Seit ca. 2jahren hat es angefangen das Abends vom Upload gar nichts mehr übrig bleibt. Der Upload ist sogar so zu das ich es noch nichtmal schaffe Kilobyte große Dateien zu versenden. D.h. aktuell ist man abends am Beten das ja das Netz geht denn wenn es Abend wird im Vodafone Netz ist meist nur noch Notversorgung für alle angesagt.

Vor 3 Wochen hat es dann angefangen das ich Docsis 3.1 nicht mehr in Senderichtung habe. Am QAM16 sieht man auch schon wie die Leitung im Upload einfach schlechter wird.

Seit Monaten sind wir drann mit UM jetzt mit Vodafone und bekommen es nicht gebacken. 
Strukturell haben wir schon das Modem im Keller gewechselt. Das ist jetzt meine dritte Fritzbox 6591. Auch die Dose und die Kabel wurden getauscht.

Anbei noch meine Werte.


cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Test ist vernünftig, die haben einfach nur den Speedtest von Ookla eingebunden.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorsicht! Der Interne VDF Speedtest beschönigt immer ein paar MB nach oben! 
Erst den Speedtest.net mit 3 unterschiedlichen Physikalischen Messstellen UND dann erst den VDF eigenen. Du wirst staunen wie sich die VDF die Welt "schön messen" tut


----------

